# A Mish Mash of Questions



## DarkFireFox (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello and Good day/evening to everyone. I have several questions. most about Fur-suits and etc. As i am not an owner of one of the fine products that so many companies offer wanted to get some info. *First: As i wear glasses and could not see past the end of my snout without them-is there room in the head to be able to continue to wear them?? *this definitely would be helpful to know now. *Second: I have seen on several different Costumes that have led light up earrings and the like-some even flash with patterns. Is This A Manufacturer add-in or option or is this something that has to be done after-market? *as this looks really neat. *Third: I am looking for any Furries/Fur-suiters in and around the Erie,Pa Area to have some fashion of meet/greet outing of the like?* Just to try and get to know my local community better if any. Any direction or clarification would be very much welcomed on these. I'm sure i have other questions but just cant think of them currently. Thank you for any info you can share and the time spent.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 20, 2011)

1. Wear contacts or have the maker leave a little room if it is possible. Your vision is going to be shitty in a suit anyway so a handler is a good idea.

2. Depends on who makes your fursuit for you, there are many makers.

3. Look for a FA group for your state or area.


----------



## DarkFireFox (Mar 20, 2011)

i had thought about contacts- but the only problem there is with my screwy vison/stygmatism and such would make the lenses cost prohibitve. unless i only wore them when performing. but i hear thats a double edged sword to switch back and forth between glasses and contacts.

guess im going to have to search out which makers do offer such technology. 

and will have to look around as best i can


----------



## Mem (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in Columbus Ohio i think thats about 4 hours away from Erie? Sorry I can't really answer any of your other questions, I'm new to fursuiting as well.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Mar 20, 2011)

1. most makers can accommodate glasses, and an option you may want to consider is finding an old set of glasses and sending them to your maker to be built INTO the head, then you know they'll fit ^^
2. a few makers work with electronics of different sorts, though i'll be f**ked if i can remember whom off hand X3
3. also try meetup.com and/or yahoo groups, those are good resources for finding local furs too ^^


----------



## DarkFireFox (Mar 20, 2011)

Mem said:


> I'm in Columbus Ohio i think thats about 4 hours away from Erie? Sorry I can't really answer any of your other questions, I'm new to fursuiting as well.


 yeah Columbus is abot 4 hours away depending on where your going there from here. and thank you for the for the time.


----------



## DarkFireFox (Mar 20, 2011)

fenrirs_child said:


> 1. most makers can accommodate glasses, and an option you may want to consider is finding an old set of glasses and sending them to your maker to be built INTO the head, then you know they'll fit ^^ ok i have a pair of work glasses that still have my current prescription in them...i dont use anymore
> 2. a few makers work with electronics of different sorts, though i'll be f**ked if i can remember whom off hand X3..thats good to know guess ill have to to some head hunting...as it were
> 3. also try meetup.com and/or yahoo groups, those are good resources for finding local furs too ^^


 and thank you much for that


----------



## Otto042 (Mar 21, 2011)

pa-furry.org

Say hi.  You're not the only one in erie I think.


----------



## DarkFireFox (Mar 23, 2011)

Otto042 said:


> pa-furry.org
> 
> Say hi.  You're not the only one in erie I think.



i will do so indeed thank you much


----------

